# Eureka Cafe for sale



## Freds Dad (6 Jan 2019)

The owners of Eureka Cafe an important stop on @nickyboy Llandudno adventure has announced that it is up for sale. 
Anyone fancy owning it?


----------



## StuAff (6 Jan 2019)

Fingers crossed it finds a good new owner....


----------



## theclaud (6 Jan 2019)




----------



## Slow But Determined (6 Jan 2019)

I think Kieth had to close his bike shop as the land owner wanted to sell for housing so perhaps him and his Mrs may have decided to sell the cafe as well and put there feet up.

Can honestly say I have never been in Eureka cafe as it is too close to home so no point in me ever stopping there as I would be just starting / finishing a ride.


----------



## tom73 (6 Jan 2019)

If only it was in North Yorkshire I’d have given it look over.


----------



## StuAff (6 Jan 2019)

Posted on their Facebook page (website hasn't been updated in ages):
"Happy New Year to all our customers.

After a restful break, with lots of time to reflect, it is with some sadness and regret that we have decided to sell the Eureka house and cafe business to retire. We have had 17 great years and have made some great friends and met some amazing people. However, we now feel the time is right to pass on the reins of this great cycling institution. 2019 marks the 90th year for the cafe and we hope it continues ad infinitum. We are announcing this first to our customers and the cycling community in the hope that the tradition will continue before opening it up to a wider audience.

So, if you feel like taking on this great institution, that still has more potential to realise in the right enthusiastic hands please contact Keith or Anne.

Only serious enquiries please, no (bicycle) tyre kickers."


----------



## MartinQ (7 Jan 2019)

Hope it gets taken over. Its a decent cafe and sometimes pop in with the kids.


----------



## si_c (7 Jan 2019)

Shame, but I think it likely someone will pick it up as it seems like a going concern. Plenty of customers whenever I've been in there.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2019)

Only been twice but was rather underwhelmed. It was built up to be "the" cafe to visit. I know and visit many better places which make a significant effort to attract cyclists even if we are not seen as their main customer base.


----------



## dodgy (7 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> even if we are not seen as their main customer base.



And that is what makes Eureka different from most cafes. Yes the cafe is on the basic side, but there is a tremendous amount of affection for the place. Memories and friends made over many many years. If it's plush(er) surroundings you want, and there's nothing wrong with that, lots of other cafes do that. Gift cafe around the corner is nice, I sometimes go there if I just want some peace and quiet.

Eureka feels more like a social club to me, it's a social club that also happens to sell beans on toast.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2019)

@dodgy yes very much understand that point of view


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Jan 2019)

Eureka is ok, but the place needs buying, and then moving (I'd be lynched by the old school) maybe into the lanes around Ledsham/Capenhurst to get it off the Hoylake Road.

As others have said I've only ever been once due to it being too close to the start of a ride. I've been to better places.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jan 2019)

We go there on the Manchester to Llandudno ride for a few reasons....

1. There aren't that many good cafe options in the Capenhurst area
2. The place has a lot of history and, on the ride, there are always a few folk who have never been
3. Reasonably priced

But you're right about the location. I'm sure when it started it was in the perfect spot. Now the road is too busy

Having said that, I've not heard any grumbles about this as our lunch stop so it seems to be ok


----------



## si_c (9 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> We go there on the Manchester to Llandudno ride for a few reasons....
> 
> 1. There aren't that many good cafe options in the Capenhurst area
> 2. The place has a lot of history and, on the ride, there are always a few folk who have never been
> ...


I really like Eureka, but part of that is the atmosphere around it having been there a long time. The food is generally quite good and reasonably priced too.

That being said there are alternatives that could be taken instead, Meadow Lea farm springs to mind in Mickle Trafford - it's a slight detour on the route, with a right turn in MT instead of heading towards Ellesmere Port, and then you'd use the Chester Millenium Greenway along the full length instead of dropping on around Capenhurst. Overall distance would be the same - but it's actually a quieter and more straightforward route, although it is a bit more expensive.


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Jan 2019)

si_c said:


> I really like Eureka, but part of that is the atmosphere around it having been there a long time. The food is generally quite good and reasonably priced too.
> 
> That being said there are alternatives that could be taken instead, Meadow Lea farm springs to mind in Mickle Trafford - it's a slight detour on the route, with a right turn in MT instead of heading towards Ellesmere Port, and then you'd use the Chester Millenium Greenway along the full length instead of dropping on around Capenhurst. Overall distance would be the same - but it's actually a quieter and more straightforward route, although it is a bit more expensive.



It’s always best to turn right and avoid Ellesmere Port!

Some of the local Ledsham and Capenhurst farmers should go and have a look at Meadow Lea. Then one could buy the Eureka name (controversial, I know) and set up a Meadow Lea ish place.


----------



## Slow But Determined (9 Jan 2019)

si_c said:


> I really like Eureka, but part of that is the atmosphere around it having been there a long time. The food is generally quite good and reasonably priced too.
> 
> That being said there are alternatives that could be taken instead, Meadow Lea farm springs to mind in Mickle Trafford - it's a slight detour on the route, with a right turn in MT instead of heading towards Ellesmere Port, and then you'd use the Chester Millenium Greenway along the full length instead of dropping on around Capenhurst. Overall distance would be the same - but it's actually a quieter and more straightforward route, although it is a bit more expensive.



If taking the Millennium Greenway please pay special attention to loose dogs and owners who don't control them and people walking in a day dream whilst staring at their phone and sporting headphones.


----------



## dodgy (10 Jan 2019)

Quite, it's not a cycling only facility.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Jan 2019)

Maybe the I'll giveGreenway a try on the 2020 Llandudno ride for a change. Seems to have decent cafe options and it avoids the busy stretch near Cheshire Oaks


----------



## Slow But Determined (10 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Maybe the I'll giveGreenway a try on the 2020 Llandudno ride for a change. Seems to have decent cafe options and it avoids the busy stretch near Cheshire Oaks



Nickyboy, it is mainly busy on the stretch from Mickle Trafford to Blacon, once you get past the Saughall turn off it quietens down. Also in the summer St. Barts church just off the Greenway do refreshments at a fraction of the cost of cycling cafes. They put a sign on the Greenway when they are open.


----------



## si_c (10 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Maybe the I'll giveGreenway a try on the 2020 Llandudno ride for a change. Seems to have decent cafe options and it avoids the busy stretch near Cheshire Oaks


That was another thing I was thinking about was that busy bit between CO and the Capenhurst turnoff, it's really busy and not everybody is comfortable riding that section. As @Slow But Determined says, it is really busy between Mickle Trafford and Blacon, but I've never had any problems riding that section as long as you take care and are courteous - besides even if it's not totally clear you can motor along quite nicely as all the dog walkers congregate in groups while their mutts get their mutt on.


----------



## straas (10 Jan 2019)

I really like it in there, decent coffee, some bike spares available and decent food.

Most importantly you don't feel out of place in lycra, and don't have to gingerly ask for a water bottle fill.


----------



## Slow But Determined (10 Jan 2019)

I suppose the other advantage of using the Greenway is that if you stay on it, it brings you to the river crossing at Hawarden Bridge to pick up the coast road.


----------



## GuyBoden (11 Jan 2019)

Many local cyclists still do a monthly pilgrimage to the Eureka (especially in the summer), personally I think the location near very busy roads is off putting for cyclists, but the roads were probably very quite during it's 1950's heyday. Best of luck to any new owners, Cafes seem to be very popular businesses at the moment, they are springing up everywhere.


----------



## dodgy (16 Jan 2019)

Fast forward to 1:22:00 to hear a piece about the cafe, reporter on site with a couple of customers. It was live on air this morning.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/p06vyqwh


----------



## dodgy (22 May 2021)

Bump. Now a buyer has made an offer that has been accepted, Eureka last day of business is the 6th June under the current custodians. No idea what happens next.


----------



## neil_merseyside (22 May 2021)

I assume it's going to be knocked down, or else I'd insist as the new buyer that any notifications say it is staying as a cafe? I wonder who gets custody of the memorabilia, as in Chris's maillot jaune.


----------



## dodgy (22 May 2021)

No idea about the memorabilia, but Keith and Anne are nice people and I have complete confidence it will be handled appropriately.
As for your first sentence, sorry, can't figure out what you mean.


----------



## neil_merseyside (22 May 2021)

dodgy said:


> No idea about the memorabilia, but Keith and Anne are nice people and I have complete confidence it will be handled appropriately.
> As for your first sentence, sorry, can't figure out what you mean.


If we have no word on the cafe's future then it has no future surely? Because if I bought it I'd want it trumpeted from the rooftops it was staying open.


----------



## Chislenko (22 May 2021)

It was to be fair a "one trick pony"

Most other cafes could attract customers by car as well but not this one as nowhere to park. Many walkers / ramblers pop into Nets but who would ramble along the Chester High Road?

So it's only clientel really is cyclists and if you get a lot of poor weather days that audience is also diluted as a lot will not bother to ride.

Yes I am sure there will be busy periods but I think as a business it would have to be one that is more of a hobby for people who have paid off all their mortgage etc.

I certainly wouldn't like to rely on the Eureka's takings to pay off loans etc.

My guess is it will be demolished and turned into residential or maybe even an overflow for the Mini dealership just by.


----------



## dodgy (23 May 2021)

Chislenko said:


> I certainly wouldn't like to rely on the Eureka's takings to pay off loans etc.


And yet it’s been doing just that for the previous owners for over 20 years.


----------



## dodgy (23 May 2021)

Chislenko said:


> My guess is it will be demolished and turned into residential or maybe even an overflow for the Mini dealership just by


In which case a planning application would have been sought prior to the agreed sale. This hasn’t happened.


----------



## Chislenko (23 May 2021)

Ok @dodgy you obviously have a better ear to the ground than me. To be fair I am just a casual observer who doesn't actually use the cafe for reasons given by others up post (proximity to home).

We'll just have to wait and see how it all pans out.


----------



## dodgy (23 May 2021)

Chislenko said:


> We'll just have to wait and see how it all pans out.



Yup. The local chat around here has certainly made us all realise how much the cafe means to us. We all want it to survive, but recognise it may have to change in order to do so. Anne and Keith have put the best years of their lives into it, they felt they were custodians of something more than just a coffee shop. I know some of you will scoff, that's fine. The road is very busy outside, I wish that could change, Cheshire council have done pretty much nothing despite several cyclist deaths and other serious injuries on the A540, there's plenty of room for a segregated path on the other side of the road 🤷‍♂️


----------



## neil_merseyside (23 May 2021)

Anne and Keith only had to earn enough money to fund their old 'low' mortgage, the new owners will/might need much, much more income to cover the new mortgage value. I'm surprised Chester and Cheshire West Council didn't buy it and flatten it then they can ignore the ongoing risks of the A540 and ignore all the requests to resurface Woodbank - this being the poorest but busiest cycling road in the district (though Hosta coffee to Capenhurst is up there...).


----------



## Chislenko (23 May 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> Anne and Keith only had to earn enough money to fund their old 'low' mortgage, the new owners will/might need much, much more income to cover the new mortgage value.



That is exactly the point I was making Neil.

You just put it a lot better than I did!!


----------



## dodgy (23 May 2021)

None of us know the financials, unless you’re their accountant. Clearly this wasn’t for charity.


----------



## neil_merseyside (23 May 2021)

dodgy said:


> None of us know the financials, unless you’re their accountant. Clearly this wasn’t for charity.


But it seems very unlikely they paid the same price as Keith and Anne did back in the day, as house price inflation over all those years is a bit EEK, so unless the people buying it are being charitable and sucking up the difference in value (🤞) then things will be changing (hopefully the grotty bogs).


----------



## Chislenko (25 May 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> Anne and Keith only had to earn enough money to fund their old 'low' mortgage, the new owners will/might need much, much more income to cover the new mortgage value. I'm surprised Chester and Cheshire West Council didn't buy it and flatten it then they can ignore the ongoing risks of the A540 and ignore all the requests to *resurface Woodbank -* this being the poorest but busiest cycling road in the district (though Hosta coffee to Capenhurst is up there...).



Totally agree Neil, Woodbank is up there with the worst roads in Britain.

Incredibly they send many thousands of runners up there every year on the Chester half marathon.

Must admit I have stopped using it now and take my chances on the main road up to the lights then go down the lane that runs parallel to the 494 past the bloke with the taxi collection.


----------



## dodgy (25 May 2021)

Woodbank (or the never ending lane as local cyclists call it) has definitely deteriorated for sure. Few new houses on there so maybe it will get sorted. I still use it as it’s a trade off against more time on the a540. There is of course another alternative, go to the dead end of Shotwick then take the track into Deeside. In the dry it’s not too bad, but hardly anyone uses it. A few years ago we asked the council to surface it as a proper cycling facility, the residents of Shotwick found out and lobbied against it .


----------



## Chislenko (25 May 2021)

dodgy said:


> Woodbank (or the never ending lane as local cyclists call it) has definitely deteriorated for sure. Few new houses on there so maybe it will get sorted. I still use it as it’s a trade off against more time on the a540. There is of course another alternative, go to the dead end of Shotwick then take the track into Deeside. In the dry it’s not too bad, but hardly anyone uses it. A few years ago we asked the council to surface it as a proper cycling facility, the residents of Shotwick found out and lobbied against it .



Done that track on an MTB a few years back and recall it being a bit rough, have you taken a road bike down it?


----------



## cougie uk (25 May 2021)

Just shows how used I am to bad roads in that I've never thought Woodbank to be that bad. 

The road down to Burton Marsh is a bit crappy from Burton - impossible to miss the potholes at one point.


----------



## dodgy (25 May 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Done that track on an MTB a few years back and recall it being a bit rough, have you taken a road bike down it?


Yes a few times. But not so much since the burton marsh greenway. I used to go via Shotwick to get into Wales.


----------



## Drago (25 May 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> If we have no word on the cafe's future then it has no future surely? Because if I bought it I'd want it trumpeted from the rooftops it was staying open.



That's an assumption, based upon speculation, founded upon nothing at all.


----------



## straas (26 May 2021)

I've been a few times and it's been busy each time despite what the weather's doing. 

seem to remember there were a couple of cars parked in there too?


----------



## dodgy (26 May 2021)

I see more and more cars parked there in recent years, I think some of the 'member's have grown quite elderly and are not able to ride, but they try to keep in touch with their social circle. There are still 80+ year old riders there that do 100 mile weekend rides into Wales, though!


----------



## straas (26 May 2021)

Nice crowd in there - I didn't realise it was cash only and a guy in front of me offered to buy a coffee & cake!


----------



## dodgy (26 May 2021)

I think that's caught many out over the years, since the pandemic they do now take card/contactless so I pay by phone now.


----------



## nickyboy (26 May 2021)

Hope it keeps going. We will keep using it for the Manchester-Llandudno ride if it does. Never had any grumbles from the participants and we also get to do that nice stretch around the aerodrome, over the rickety bridge and along the Dee


----------



## neil_merseyside (26 May 2021)

No news from today's enquiries about its future.


----------



## snorri (26 May 2021)

I found the Eureka quite by accident between Dublin and London on my Capitals Tour in 2005.
Unique!


----------



## dodgy (28 May 2021)

Not hearing much positive news about Eureka (I can't share anything concrete as I'm not in the know and much of what I hear is 3rd hand), but looks like it really is the end.
End of an era and I've met some (hopefully) life long friends in there. I was chatting and joking with Keith Boardman outside there today, suddenly dawned on me that I may never speak with him again (I moved a bit further from him, used to see him in our local).


----------



## Chislenko (28 May 2021)

dodgy said:


> Not hearing much positive news about Eureka (I can't share anything concrete as I'm not in the know and much of what I hear is 3rd hand), but looks like it really is the end.
> End of an era and I've met some (hopefully) life long friends in there. I was chatting and joking with Keith Boardman outside there today, suddenly dawned on me that I may never speak with him again (I moved a bit further from him, used to see him in our local).



Are we assuming residential then?


----------



## dodgy (28 May 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Are we assuming residential then?


Only my guess.


----------



## Chislenko (28 May 2021)

dodgy said:


> Only my guess.



It makes sense for the reasons we have discussed up thread. If it's some rich dude buying it you could knock the cafe down and still have the existing residence to live in whilst your new house is built.

Then the existing one could be whatever.

Over a few years of cycling past I watched that one half way up Dunstan Lane being built (the one with a lot of glass). That is a nice looking house.


----------



## neil_merseyside (29 May 2021)

Chislenko said:


> It makes sense for the reasons we have discussed up thread. If it's some rich dude buying it you could knock the cafe down and still have the existing residence to live in whilst your new house is built.
> 
> Then the existing one could be whatever.
> 
> Over a few years of cycling past I watched that one half way up Dunstan Lane being built (the one with a lot of glass). That is a nice looking house.


I said from the start any new cafe owners would want publicity, as that wasn't apparent, another use was inevitable. 
That Chester and West Cheshire council didn't buy it to stop complaints about deaths and injuries of folk trying to get there was a surprise (unless it is them?).

But demolition and rebuild by a rich dude is very unlikely! 
I mean no rich dude on this planet will want to be forced to turn left every day (cos they are always right) and live in the existing house! did you look at the sales advert? It is beyond credibility to claim it as anything other than a very badly converted bungalow, and one with no usable space at that, C19 has probably helped the sale as people are snatching anything up in the Wirral peninsular (barely qualifies).

I don't know who bought it, or why, but not sure it makes any sense except keeping it as an historic bike cafe by sympathetic custodians (with deep pockets) Chris B of the maillot jeune maybe fits that.
I've heard it was bought by 'someone' and that means between 3-5 blokes from Liverpool/Manchester/Wales - all depending on who I heard it from. 
Very, very sad if it closes though, but its really has had its day as it has been on a semi-motorway for the last *mumble* years.

I reckon it'll become 'executive' apartments ('executive' = £100K premium as it has a historic address)


----------



## cougie uk (29 May 2021)

It'll be a tragedy if it does close. I was planning on spending my retirement hanging out there.


----------



## dodgy (29 May 2021)

cougie uk said:


> It'll be a tragedy if it does close. I was planning on spending my retirement hanging out there.


It did feature in my plans also


----------



## neil_merseyside (29 May 2021)

I thought of buying it with my pension pot and selling my house to fund the rest but that was way too risky...


----------



## Duc gas (29 May 2021)

Maybe everyone will have to move to Nets cafe instead??


----------



## dodgy (29 May 2021)

Duc gas said:


> Maybe everyone will have to move to Nets cafe instead??



It's not for me, doubtless some will. For me, Eureka was perfect as it was just far enough from home to make stopping worthwhile, Net's is getting a bit closer and it's also quite busy with kids sometimes and I like a bit of peace and quiet most of the time.


----------



## Chislenko (29 May 2021)

dodgy said:


> It's not for me, doubtless some will. For me, Eureka was perfect as it was just far enough from home to make stopping worthwhile, Net's is getting a bit closer and it's also quite busy with kids sometimes and I like a bit of peace and quiet most of the time.



Not a bad bit of food at CJ's on Deeside Industrial Estate.


----------



## neil_merseyside (29 May 2021)

Yvonne's at Connah's Quay, closes at 2pm Mon-Fri, Noon on Saturday, closed Sunday sadly. Good shout about CJ's near Dragon Bridge, but not weekends.


----------



## neil_merseyside (30 May 2021)

5 days to go, BH Monday, Wed Fri Sat Sunday. Lots of BNE there 1st thing, and a dozen CTC 2 Mills, a few civies including the Husky (and owner) at 10 this morning. Something on Facebook but nothing about future.


----------



## DisjointedReality (30 May 2021)

Eureka is closing 
View: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=221650703100061&id=100057653971814&sfnsn=scwspmo


----------



## dodgy (30 May 2021)

Yes. Looks like the end. Enjoyed your company there many times @DisjointedReality 👍


----------



## dodgy (31 May 2021)

Memorabilia sell off today (permission from original owners) with proceeds to RNLI lifeboat station at Hoylake which has long been supported by the cafe. I think a lot of the stuff has been sold already.


----------



## cougie uk (31 May 2021)

Absolutely gutting. So many memories of The Mills. Granted I don't go there as much now as I live 'too close' to it to be a sensible stop on my rides. 

If I win the lottery this week I'll see what I can do though.


----------

